# Bicycle Swapmeet 9/7/14 @ Atomic Cycles



## rev106 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bicycle Swapmeet

My address:

Atomic Cycles

17322 Saticoy

Van Nuys, CA 91406

Sellers: roll in from 6:30-7:30 am

Buyers: Allow people to set up and arrive at 8:00



Space is limited to one parking space per person, you may have to unload and park elsewhere if you have a lot of stuff.



Spots are done first come first serve, we have ran out of room in the past.

You cannot set up in the alley, it is a fire hazard but mainly it pisses off my neighbors. Be nice. 



The space closest to the shop is reserved for me 



Sellers you have a few responsibilities:

1. Bring change.

2. Bring a chair

3. I'd recommend bringing some shade, it will most likely be hot. 



Food next store at the bar, liquor store across the street if you get hungry.



Selling tips:

Sellers, you cannot expect to get top dollar/ebay dollars for your stuff. People are coming here looking for a bargain, please keep that in mind.

Have 1,2,3,5,10 & 20 dollar items as these sell the best. The people that come away telling me they made a bunch of money had a bunch of cheap stuff for sale, those that had only high dollar items tend not to do so well.

The goal is to have fun. You know you're just trading the same stuff between each other anyway right? You'll see it at the next swap


----------



## rev106 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bumpski


----------



## rev106 (Sep 6, 2014)

Sunday!


----------

